# Pitboss



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

he steals a good looking dog from a good looking yard with a secure gate.. i dont get it. does the dog also not have a harness on?

like that cant be legal.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

that didn't look right...............but i got to watch the show 1st


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

seems like it could be a bit corny...Pitbill and parolees was good and positive on the breed. Lets hope this show doesn't mess it up


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

a ten year little person ex-con still stealing on cable television with the Pit Bull attached to it all. This has to be something the producers and writers were laughing their butts off the entire time. Now, we the public will have an even worse taste in our mouths about little people and Pit Bulls... GREAAAAT


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah... I don't get that. Was he repo-ing that dog, cause it really didn't look like he had good cause. Dog was thick, behind a really nice fence, didn't have boobs hanging to the ground. I dunno, that commercial sucked


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

he's gonna get ate by a pitbull


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

yea something we'll just have to see.. but even then if it was. can u really just cut someones sexy gate and take him? No, thats illegal as wheat grass.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Those previews scare me. I hope the show isn't a piece of crap drama/reality show to get more viewers. If it's not all about the Pit Bulls in a positive light then it needs to not happen. I'll watch the premier and if it sucks ass Animal Planet will be getting a letter from me.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

AAAAHAHHAAAha.....wow i wasnt expecting that at all man


----------



## Sprocket's owner (Jan 4, 2010)

Little people scare the crap out of me. Unrational fear on my part I know but this show is not gonna be on my must watch list. I am gonna have nightmares about a little person vaulting over my fence to steal my dog, after pooping on my porch. Thanks AP!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't have sound on this computer. Can somebody give me the gist of it? Shorties stealing bulldogs?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I doubt animal planet will let a show air giving Pits a bad name. So far Pitbull and Parolees are doing just the opposite. I want to see it too but you never know, Pitbulls and Parolees have had some rescues from nice places where they got called because the owner hadn't been around in weeks and the dog was left outside without water/food.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

A good way to get ure rear shot around here. Cant just get the bolt cutters out and steal a dog. If there was such a concern why not get the right people involved, Animal Control and what not. Whats gonna happen is a even bigger rise in the APBT popularity (BYB'ing going haywire, like whenever a dog is a feature in something, like dalmations, chi's, and pugs) and then there are gonna be dummies who think they are animal control like this moron. Not a good ideal IMO.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Dude Imagine seeing this in someones back yard


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Lets all sing along.
Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do
I have a perfect puzzle for you
Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-dee
If you are wise, you'll listen to me
What do you get when you guzzle down sweets?
Eating as much as an elephant eats
What are you at getting terribly fat?
What do you think will come of that?

I don't like the look of it

Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-da
If you're not greedy, you will go far
You will live in happiness too
Like the Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello...the guy runs an acting agency also...so I believe the commercial was probably some kind of skit they were doing when they stole that dog...lol...they put stuff like that on the preview so you can say "man whats that guy doing, i gotta watch that show"...imo...heck i could be 100%wrong and he may actually be dog jacking...i guess we will all have to wait and see...

Either way hope yall having a good day!


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, the little wanker actually say's "Were stealing this dog now!" as he climbs the fence.. I will probably catch the 1st show to see what is behind it but i get a bad taste in my mouth from that preview.. Pretty much anytime T.V. or movies decides to attach little people to a project it is going to be exploited.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't like the way the commercial is done at all... I hope the show actually does some good for the breed and not the opposite.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I wasn't feeling that little preview at all when I first seen it. Seems like a real joke to me , and I don't find it funny considering all we have to deal with when it comes to our dogs.
I'm going to watch to if that dog stealing is not a prop I will be writing letters too.
That lawn was to damn green, the fence to darn secure and the dog nice and chunky to look like justifiable repO'n ... 

Hey RPBK good to see ya postin hahaha .........


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't believe Animal Planet would allow the dogs to be portrayed in a bad light...I think just the fact that they are being profiled now on 2 different shows on such a huge network is great for the breed! For the reason that it puts the great aspects of the breed out there to be seen by the general public who otherwise would have no idea how great of a dog they are. However I would like to see them make a show spotilighting the breed that was not just about rescues...maybe spotlight some of the huge shows ABKC has been having and some sporting events that the UKC and ADBA have...weight pulling...agility...conformation...now that I would love to watch every week!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> However I would like to see them make a show spotilighting the breed that was not just about rescues...maybe spotlight some of the huge shows ABKC has been having and some sporting events that the UKC and ADBA have...weight pulling...agility...conformation...now that I would love to watch every week!!!


TOTALLY AGREE


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> I don't believe Animal Planet would allow the dogs to be portrayed in a bad light...I think just the fact that they are being profiled now on 2 different shows on such a huge network is great for the breed! For the reason that it puts the great aspects of the breed out there to be seen by the general public who otherwise would have no idea how great of a dog they are. However I would like to see them make a show spotilighting the breed that was not just about rescues...maybe spotlight some of the huge shows ABKC has been having and some sporting events that the UKC and ADBA have...weight pulling...agility...conformation...now that I would love to watch every week!!!


now that would make my day


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

This is what I was afraid of.
Review of Pit Boss by Tom Gliatto of People Magazine:
"Shorty Rossi runs his own L.A. talent agency, Shortywood, specializing in (and employing) little people like himself. A hard-boiled fella with show-biz credits and a tough past, he also adores pit bulls, and in his spare time runs a rescue operation dedicated to finding foster homes for the unwanted dogs. The problem with Boss is that these pit bulls-in addition to their intimidating reputation- aren't very expressive: Their heads look like walnuts studded with raisin eyes. My interest constantly refocuses on Shorty's staff of aspiring actors, who are articulate about their daily challenges and understandably ambivalent about gigs as Oompa-Loompas. This show would play better on Human Planet."

I kinda figured the show is going to focus more on the little people than the dogs. Not cool.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea but that review is obviously biased against pitbulls in the first place. His description of the breed says enough.

I think its best just to wait and see, although I don't think its gonna be good.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

It looks alright, I'd like to see it... 
I like pitbulls & parolees too... There's another show... It's like four wicked cool burly biker guys that run it & I can't think of the name of the show for the life of me but really liked it.

Oh yeah!! Rescue Ink on NatGeo - I totally dig that show.
http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/rescue-ink-unleashed#tab-Videos/07181_00


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Seriously if those umpa loompa's tried stealing my dogs they would get eaten for sure.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

if i saw a bunch of little people running around in my yard trying to take my dog it would turn in to target pratice. not cool.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

scparrish said:


> if i saw a bunch of little people running around in my yard trying to take my dog it would turn in to target pratice. not cool.


:rofl::rofl: Totally I bust out the old get off my property shot gun.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeh, I'll go w/ :hammerumba$$ of the Day Award:hammer:
I 2nd you Indigo and as well Callie and a few others.. I got a 1/4 mile drive make sure thieves don't make it out... You know how many"tweakers" come down to cruise the house knock on the door not but ONCE, FIRST IMPRESSION is EvERYTHING..Chuckles... Plus Im in Idaho= Make My Day...


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Czar said:


> his lil ass gonna get ate by a pitbull


Hahahahahaha


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I actually posted in the Pitboss forum from the channel and showed raised some of the concerns posted in this thread. This is what I got:
Thank you for contributing to this forum. Unfortunately, your post will not be displayed until after it is approved by community administrators, because one or more trigger words were used in your post.

If and when the community administrators approve your post, it will appear in the forum.

Something tells me they won't post it, I wonder what the trigger words were as I tried to be nice and polite.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Despite opinions of the show - should we really be calling little people a oompa loompas?? Wanker is one thing if he's stealing people's dogs but oompa loompas, that's a little harsh because your objectifying their entire 'race' - so to speak. JMO


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Despite opinions of the show - should we really be calling little people a oompa loompas?? Wanker is one thing if he's stealing people's dogs but oompa loompas, that's a little harsh because your objectifying their entire 'race' - so to speak. JMO


He was dressed as one in the clip so I think we can call him that


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> He was dressed as one in the clip so I think we can call him that


You can call anyone what you wish, that's perfectly fine - it's your right.

It was just pointing out an observation... what I gathered from the clip is he's a talent scout & was criticizing one of their acts. I'm not defending 'him' in any way but am pointing out that objectifying is a slippery slope - just like I don't want to be objectified by public eye thinking or calling me a 'gang banging hoodlum' as a pit bull owner...

But I do think he is a lil jerk for 'stealing' that dog


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

yea he's an actor and I think he said something about acting in the movie, I'm just poking fun I know u meant it like calling all "little people" that. That's def. offensive and I wouldn't condone it.



Lex's Guardian said:


> Really?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> yea he's an actor and I think he said something about acting in the movie, I'm just poking fun I know u meant it like calling all "little people" that. That's def. offensive and I wouldn't condone it.


It's cool


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Czar said:


> his lil ass gonna get ate by a pitbull


we can only hope.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

This show seems a little suspect but I'm a reality tv junkie so ill probably watch it any ways LOL.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Watched it; hate it. If this guy wanted to put Pits in a positive light then he'd train his dogs properly and report his BYB "buddies" to the authorities. Taking idiots like that to shelters to see all the homeless dogs does nothing. And the "fight" looked staged to me. Completely stupid. This isn't the right way to get more viewers. Animal Planet will be getting an e-mail/letter from me and I'll stick to watching Tia.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

That fight was 100% staged, stuff doesn't go down like that... smh that was retarded.

Yeap deff don't like the looks of the show, more about people than the dogs.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL...We coudn't stop laughing at that right...way staged! Show seemed really scripted...


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeap i wouldn't be surprised if next weeks dog jacking is staged to. This show sucks.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

Aidan said:


> Yeap i wouldn't be surprised if next weeks dog jacking is staged to. This show sucks.


x2 :goodpost:


----------



## MrCanela (Jan 11, 2010)

saw the show last night i thought it sucked the whole show looked like it was stagged and has really bad actors lol...poor pitbulls


----------



## PhilNPetey (Oct 26, 2009)

I DVRed the show and just watched it.Im no expert by any means but it really doesnt look like he knows what hes doing half the time.I learned alot off Pitbulls and Paroles, this show just makes me laugh.I agree that fight looked really staged,lol. His own employess are scared of his own dogs and it just looks out of control. Im all for people trying to help this breed and hope the next episodes are better.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I seen the Pitboss previews but was uninterested in actually watching it. 
it would be a great preview if that guy got drug by that dog he stole! LMAO!!!!! that would have gotten me to watch it!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i still don't see how he could control those dogs if something were to happen. he would be useless imo. i thought it was more than a little pathetic.


----------



## rednose504 (Jan 10, 2010)

i have no desire to wath that little midget.. my dog would drag his little butt across the street


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I watched the show and it was dissapointing to say the least some of the things that guy says are kind of iffy too. Like their was one scene were he like pointed out that pitbulls could get aggressive in certain situations and I'm like instead of pointing out pitbulls he should of been like "any dog" can get aggressive in that situation. And his whole breeder bashing thing was getting kind of old someone should tell him that their are responsible breeders.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

that show is so set up fake as fake...he gets into a "fight" with a 6 foot dude from the projects...lol and take the guy down to the ground...after that i just turned it off...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that show uses pit bulls to pramote little people actors its like a big comercial for lil people brand acting skillz. LAME~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

The show sucks.. Hands down. I think he means well but doesnt go at it he correct way. His dogs are out of control, he keps saying pitbulls are aggresive towards ppl and he acts like an ass.Also he preaches spay and neuter but doesnt neuter his own dog. (Questionably a pitbull) He says the dog is allergic to anesthesia. But there are many forms and types of anesthesia. Anyways show just sucks.


----------



## Maraty (Jan 11, 2010)

I watched the show and never will again. And Hopefully with bad ratings they will pull this series.

He cant control his own dogs, doesnt neuter them for "LAIME" reason.
They need to get rid of this show ASAP!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I still haven't seen this show, but for some reason I just don't really have any interest


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

I watched about 10 minutes of it and noticed how is own personal dog had a big ole swinging sack. Not the kinda "rescue" I can get behind. Dude was a douche!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

PIT BOSS is a PATHETIC excuse for another "pitbull series"...the main guy is out of control..it is just a ridiculous show..ugh! HE gives pitbulls a bad name..lmao!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm sure this sideshow does nothing positive for the breed. Animal Planet should have thought this one through.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

they just make us all look like idiots. the least they can do is shed a positive light on the dogs. but they just make them look like a pathetic breed. dude could clip his dogs nails too. put some clown makeup on and maybe Ill watch it again. but not likely


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I didn't see the first episode but I saw the second last night. I thought it was ok besides the fact that he's a douche.. I guess it's always cool to be the tough guy.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i watched the second one last night... and although i know that the dude breached his contract and whatnot, why did he jump the fence and break the lock and take the dog? he could have jumped over and gave it water and whatnot and then left a note... isn't that considered illegal, no matter what the contract says? it does NOT say, i can GUARANTEE that he can break and enter to steal dog back if need be. even the cops on animal cops and whatnot have to wait for a warrant.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the pitboss went and stold aidan


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Just watched the 2nd episode...much better than the 1st...hope to see them get better everytime! Pretty good show...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Agreed RPBK806

Oh and just so everyone knows,little people take offense to being called midgets like black people do with the n word.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Agreed RPBK806
> 
> Oh and just so everyone knows,little people take offense to being called midgets like black people do with the n word.


:goodpost:

Yeah... nonsense


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

hey does anyone know where i can get some of those pitbull bobble heads he has?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

one of those little dudes is jacked....pretty funny.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> hey does anyone know where i can get some of those pitbull bobble heads he has?


Ebay, perhaps?


----------

